

The magic of exponential growth: fun with Planck times - lelf
http://rdstar.wordpress.com/2014/08/05/the-magic-of-exponential-growth/

======
wcoenen
For another example, 2^64 micrometer is more than 100 astronomical units. So
in a game like Kerbal Space Program you could very accurately store the
position of everything with 64-bit integers in a single coordinate system.
(They actually use floating point though and hacked around all the resulting
problems.)

~~~
TheLoneWolfling
To be fair, that's because the underlying engine used by KSP uses floating-
point. It actually uses _single-precision_ floating-point, which Squad hacked
around, but that is another matter.

Personally, I think we should go to 128-bit registers and just treat (almost)
_everything_ as integer-valued (and often unique! Don't worry about PID reuse
- just increment the counter. It'll "never" overflow.), but that's another
matter.

------
cookingrobot
The growth curve here is more than exponential 2^n, it's 2^2^n.

Unlike the parable of getting twice as many grains of rice for each subsequent
square on a chess board, this pattern also progresses twice as many squares
each turn.

~~~
NAFV_P
> _The growth curve here is more than exponential 2^n, it 's 2^2^n._

I am a bit confused as to what you mean. 2^2^n is still classified as an
exponential function.

